# Hedgie's mouth bleeding



## Chippymunk (May 24, 2011)

Hi, I just finished giving my hedgie a bath and wrapped her up in a facecloth to dry off and held her against me. But I noticed that she was chewing at the cloth like trying to eat it. Shortly after, I noticed blood on the cloth where she was chewing. Is this anything serious? Was it because she was chewing too much? It wasn't a lot of blood, just a smudge or two. I fed her a cricket afterwards and she happily gobbled it up and otherwise seems normal.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Is there any way you can get a look at your hedgies mouth? Watch for bumps, swelling, bruising. If you could see IN her mouth it would be even better but that's usually pretty tough. Look for a piece of towel stuff between teeth or anything else that may have become stuck, as well as a bad tooth, cut gums, etc

How much blood? How is she acting otherwise? Does she eat okay?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I've had a few over the years that would chew on cloth to the point that their mouth bled. If it's just a tiny amount, I wouldn't worry but keep an eye on her mouth just in case the bleeding indicates a tooth issue.


----------



## Chippymunk (May 24, 2011)

Ohh it's not too much blood, like as much as if her gums were bleeding. It did take quite a lot of chewing before it happened though. I just checked on her and she seemed to eat and run on her wheel over night. But she seems to have that whistle-y sound from her nose like when hedgehogs get water in their nose. Is that normal? I have to go to work so the earliest I can check up on her again is when I get back. She gets me so worried sometimes =P


----------



## Grandma Hedgie (May 16, 2015)

*Hedgehog bleeding*

My hedgehog is bleeding and chewing on a towel. After her bath she was fighting with me over the towel and then I noticed smears of blood. Should I worry? I have a vet visit scheduled tomorrow.


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

This thread is from 2011! post new questions in their own post where they will be more likely to be correctly answered and addressed.


----------

